# Some Completions for September 2014.



## therichinc (Sep 24, 2014)

Here are some I have completed for September 2014.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2014)

I like them all even though not sure what any of them are. But that white handled one really caught my eye. I don't care for lanyards on any knife but the knife itself is gorgeous. Excellent work on all of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (Sep 24, 2014)

First one is : Drop point pattern out of Alabama Damascus with filework and red micarta spacer.
Second one is : I call it a Tactical Hunter with jigged bone handles, Forest Green G-10 Spacer. Made of CPM154 and sandblasted finish.
Third one is : Drop Point Hunter with Camel Bone handle and 7075T6 Aluminum Bolsters (going to be engraved just haven't got a pattern yet) filework on spine and handle has red micarta spacer, and small spacer behind bolster that is red white black micarta. Blade is mirror polished and razor sharp.
Fourth one is : Drop Point skinner out of CPM154 with sandblasted finish, handle is Afzelia Burl with filework on spine and red micarta spacer.
Fifth one is : Drop Point skinner out of CPM154 with sandblasted finish, handle is Honey Locust Burl with filework on spine and red micarta spacer.

All Come with Custom Sheaths from Lins Custom Saddlery in Bronson Texas.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 24, 2014)

Very nice work ! The sheaths look top notch as well . I'm sure they will appreciate the nod .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow! That's some sharp looking knives! (Pun totally intended!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 24, 2014)

Rich I like them all. Nice job!!! I am sure they will be sold quickly.

I will be headed up this weekend for bow season opener. I plan to stop by on Saturday unless you are in a tournament.

See ya soon.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope no tournaments this weekend. Was gonna fish the Rayovac but got to much going on to get away for two days. Let me know when your headed to the shop so I can make sure I am there.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome knives ! I really like the second one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. 
@Molokai I like it to, its the first one I have done like that.


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2014)

man, whenever I see you or other knife makers post this kind of thread, it makes me want to sell my lathe and invest in knife making gear. I'd probably really get into the sheath work as well, as I got the bug for leatherwork taking a class in HS many moons ago, made various stuff over the years, though nothing in the past 10 years or so. I like the serpentine border work...nice touch!
These are very cool knives and sheaths...outstanding work!

You don't say it, but I'm assuming the first one is buckeye burl. The combo of the knife, scales and sheath on that one are outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 25, 2014)

Great stuff Rich, I like them all!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice work Rich! I really like the leather work. The blade designs look like they are very usable. Do you do your own heat treating?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 25, 2014)

I agree, I think the leather work is really outstanding, makes a special knife really super special.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Sep 26, 2014)

@robert flynt yes we do all our heat treating in house. Every knife that I make even display only pieces are finished as a using piece. The small drop point pattern is a huge seller around my area. Lots of hunters
@NeilYeag all my sheaths are made by Lin Marcantel of Lins Custom Saddlery in Bronson Texas. One of the best Saddle makers in the US. Very lucky to have him so close to home


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 27, 2014)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt yes we do all our heat treating in house. Every knife that I make even display only pieces are finished as a using piece. The small drop point pattern is a huge seller around my area. Lots of hunters
> @NeilYeag all my sheaths are made by Lin Marcantel of Lins Custom Saddlery in Bronson Texas. One of the best Saddle makers in the US. Very lucky to have him so close to home


Ever since Paul Bos retired I do all my heat treating also. It is best to keep it in house.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 29, 2014)

They all look great. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

